# Gibt es Seerosen für 40cm Wassertiefe?



## Knipser (19. Jan. 2021)

Im Filtergraben ( 500x130x40cm, L x B x Tief ) hätte ich gern was Blühendes was nicht so hoch ist, da dachte ich an Seerosen oder Ähnliches. Wer kann Vorschläge machen? Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## Lumita (19. Jan. 2021)

Seerosensorten gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Größen. Zwergseerosen benötigen nur 10 - 20 cm Wasser über dem Austrieb. Alle Sorten können nur optimal gedeihen und blühen, wenn die gewünschte Pflanztiefe berücksichtigt wird! Pflanztiefe ist immer der Abstand vom Austrieb der Seerose zur Wasseroberfläche. Wenn die Wassertiefe 1 m beträgt, und die Seerose in ein 30 cm hohes Gefäß gepflanzt wird, beträgt die Pflanztiefe nur noch 70 cm. Wird direkt in den Grund gepflanzt, beträgt die Pflanztiefe 1 m. Große Sorten für tiefes Wasser z.B. sollten nicht zu flach gepflanzt werden, da sie sonst zu viel Laubmasse hervorbringen, aber weniger Blüten. Kleine Sorten für flache Pflanztiefe dürfen nicht zu tief gesetzt werden, da sie sonst kaum die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## toschbaer (19. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
schau mal hier https://traumseerose.de/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2021)

Hi Willi,

sehr wicht: bloß keine "Zwergseerosen"/"kleinwüchsige Seerosen" aus nem Baumarkt oder einem Gartencenter besorgen. Diese holländischen Massenprodukte dort sind alles mögliche, aber nie das was sie laut Etikett sein sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Jan. 2021)

Lumita schrieb:


> Seerosensorten gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Größen. Zwergseerosen benötigen nur 10 - 20 cm Wasser über dem Austrieb. Alle Sorten können nur optimal gedeihen und blühen, wenn die gewünschte Pflanztiefe berücksichtigt wird! Pflanztiefe ist immer der Abstand vom Austrieb der Seerose zur Wasseroberfläche. Wenn die Wassertiefe 1 m beträgt, und die Seerose in ein 30 cm hohes Gefäß gepflanzt wird, beträgt die Pflanztiefe nur noch 70 cm. Wird direkt in den Grund gepflanzt, beträgt die Pflanztiefe 1 m. Große Sorten für tiefes Wasser z.B. sollten nicht zu flach gepflanzt werden, da sie sonst zu viel Laubmasse hervorbringen, aber weniger Blüten. Kleine Sorten für flache Pflanztiefe dürfen nicht zu tief gesetzt werden, da sie sonst kaum die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. Viele Grüße, Anna


Hallo Lumita!
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich will sie in 80x60cm Kübel setzen und dann in den 40cm tiefen  Filtergraben versenken. Jetzt muss ich noch sehen, dass ich den richtigen Gärtner finde. Danke nochmals,   Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> sehr wicht: bloß keine "Zwergseerosen"/"kleinwüchsige Seerosen" aus nem Baumarkt oder einem Gartencenter besorgen. Diese holländischen Massenprodukte dort sind alles mögliche, aber nie das was sie laut Etikett sein sollen
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank!
Danke für Deinen Tipp, werde mich daran halten. Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Jan. 2021)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> schau mal hier https://traumseerose.de/


Hallo Toschbaer!
Sehr guter Tipp, leider finde ich da keine Beschreibungen. Danke, Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## toschbaer (19. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
ruf Vasu an,
es gibt so viele fragen beim Rosenkauf!
Vasu wird sie zu Deiner Zufriedenheit beantworten

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## PeBo (19. Jan. 2021)

Ich kenne mich mit Seerosen überhaupt nicht aus, weil ich auch keine in meinem Teich möchte, aber trotzdem hier noch eine Auswahl von Werbepartnern unseres Forums:
https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/kleine-sorten/?o=5&p=1

oder bei:

https://www.sbpflanzenhandel.de/epa...ategories/Category1/Winterhart1/kleine_Sorten

Die können aber wohl erst im Frühsommer bestellt werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2021)

Schau doch Mal bei unserem langjährigen Forumspartner.
Auch wenn sie derzeit gesundheitlich nicht immer sofort antworten können, geben sie sich alle Mühe schnell zu antworten auf nette fragen. Und beantworten diese noch dazu mit einer einzigartigen Kompetenz.
Also: https://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## hessi (20. Jan. 2021)

Ich hatte auch damals den Fehler gemacht die falsche Sorte in zu flaches Wasser zu setzen,hab sie in einen Kartoffelkorb versenkt.Jetzt schneide ich eben ständig die Blütenknospen frei bevor sie aufgehen.


----------



## siegbert (22. Jan. 2021)

Die __ Zwergseerose ist für dein Vorhaben eigentlich ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

siegbert schrieb:


> Die __ Zwergseerose ist für dein Vorhaben eigentlich ganz gut geeignet.


Hallo!
Habe Heute welche bekommen, 6 Stück  vom Gärtner Wolff. Ich habe sie gleich in 3x 80L Bottichen mit Kies und Nährboden im Filtergraben versenkt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob es was wird - März-April wirds wohl dauern bis die ersten Blätter sich zeigen.  Viele Grüße Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2021)

*Aponogeton distachyos *past auch gut.


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Jan. 2021)

Die ist aber nicht winterhart, oder?


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Doch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Doch



sagen wir mal jein

was in Deutschland in Klimazone 8 und 7 überdauert ist deswegen noch lange net auch in Klimazone 6 - 5 - 4 winterfest

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2021)

Na ja was sollte denn passieren. 
Du heitzt zu. 
Wenn man einen Buegel an das Gefäß befestigt kann man mit einem Haken Stock, oder Stock mit Haken die Rose über den Winter auch tiefer stellen. 
Damit ist man voll abgesichert und die Seerose wird immer über Leben.


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> sagen wir mal jein
> 
> was in Deutschland in Klimazone 8 und 7 überdauert ist deswegen noch lange net auch in Klimazone 6 - 5 - 4 winterfest
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank!
Wir lassens drauf  ankommen Frank.   Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2021)

oh kacke, 

ich hab das  Adventivpflänzchen der "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" von Chelmon1 im Foliengewächshaus im Herbst glatt vergessen. IWenns morge wieder hell ist muß ich mal schauen ob die noch am leben ist - -5 Grad war bisher aber das kälteste was es Nachts gab, ich hoffe der 5l Eimer war net durchgefroren

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> oh kacke,
> 
> ich hab das  Adventivpflänzchen der "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" von Chelmon1 im Foliengewächshaus im Herbst glatt vergessen. IWenns morge wieder hell ist muß ich mal schauen ob die noch am leben ist - -5 Grad war bisher aber das kälteste was es Nachts gab, ich hoffe der 5l Eimer war net durchgefroren
> 
> MfG Frank


Viel Glück Frank.   Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Doch


*Aponogeton distachyos *schön ist das man da ziemlich simpel weitere Pflanzen von ziehen kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2021)

Hi Torsten,

von meinen Aponogeton distachyos hab ich noch nie "Saat" bekommen, vor 20+ Jahren waren sie wohl noch alle impotent

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Totto!
Wie ist denn die Blühfreudigkeit und wie hoch wächst sie.   Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2021)

*Aponogeton distachyos* lassen sich einfach vermehren
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...rd-von-schnecken-vernascht.21759/#post-584753

Tiefe wohl so von 20cm bis 60cm.
Blüte, besonders im Frühjahr und im Herbst biss das Eis kommt würde ich sagen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2021)

Aponogeton distachyos ist halt kein Langtagblüher, daher ruht auch hier den Sommer über die Blütenbildung im allgemeinen wenn es merklich länger als 12h hell bleibt


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Seerosen-Liebhaber.
Hurra, erstes Seerosenblatt im 44cm tiefen Filtergraben läst sich sehen. Ich glaube das Zuheizen bei der Kälte hat sich gelohnt. Viele Grüße,  Wlli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2021)

Hi Willi,

das ist jetzt um die Zeit ganz normal. Bei mit treiben alle 18 Seerosen im Teich und die im Eimer auch ohne "heizen" wieder frisches Unterwasserlaub.

PS: die Austriebspunkte an den Rhizomspitzen bei Seerosen sollten nicht zugeschüttet werden. Zumindest da solltest Du den Kies wieder runterwedeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> das ist jetzt um die Zeit ganz normal. Bei mit treiben alle 18 Seerosen im Teich und die im Eimer auch ohne "heizen" wieder frisches Unterwasserlaub.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank.
Mit Seerosen hab ich noch keine Erfahrung. Guter Tipp mit dem freiwedeln von Triebspitzen. Danke, Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Guter Tipp mit dem freiwedeln von Triebspitzen. Danke, Willi


Soweit mir bekannt kann/soll das ganze Rizom frei liegen.


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt kann/soll das ganze Rizom frei liegen.


Und warum kommen sie eingepflanzt in Töpfen mit Supstrat? Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Und warum kommen sie eingepflanzt in Töpfen mit Supstrat? Willi


Weil Sie noch so klein sind 
Nein, wirklich, wenn die grüne Gurke aus dem Kies kommt blos nicht wieder einbuddeln. Könnte dann verfaulen.


----------



## Knipser (6. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Weil Sie noch so klein sind
> Nein, wirklich, wenn die grüne Gurke aus dem Kies kommt blos nicht wieder einbuddeln. Könnte dann verfaulen.


Wieder was gelernt. Danke, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> wenn die grüne Gurke aus dem Kies kommt



Hi Torsten,

bei meinen 18 sind die "Gurken" allesamt schwarzbraun

das alte, hintere Rhizomstück, wo keine Blätter mehr austreiben kann schon etwas im Bodengrund verschwinden - in der Natur lagert sich ja auch Schlamm drüber ab. Am Triebkopf können wenn zu großzügig zugeschüttet halt die Blattansätze abfaulen und durch die Wunden dann div. Bakterien, Pilze eindringen die das Rhizom faulen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (7. März 2021)

Hallo Teich u. Pflanzenfreunde.
Gestern war ich mit der Schwimminsel beschäftigt, möchte sie mit Sumpfvergißmeinnicht und __ Spaltgriffel bepflanzen. Jetzt stehe ich vorm Rätzel - wie bekomme ich sie fest? Ich möchte Euch um Vorschläge bitten oder soll ich doch lieber was anderes drauf setzen - aber was? Vorher war sie mit __ Wasserkresse besetzt, jetzt möchte ich was blühendes.     Gruß,  Willi


----------



## toschbaer (7. März 2021)

Jo Willi
Mit __ Spaltgriffel wird das so nichts!
Dieser gehört ins feuchte Subsrtat!

Ein Tip von mir, das Sumpfvergißmeinnicht aus dem Topf auf die Pflanzinsel legen und eine Schicht Estrichsand drüber
und besorg  Dir __ Gauklerblumen, ob im Topf oder Samen

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Knipser (7. März 2021)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Jo Willi
> Mit __ Spaltgriffel wird das so nichts!
> Dieser gehört ins feuchte Subsrtat!
> 
> ...


Hallo Friedhelm.
Danke für Deine Idee, die Spaltgriffel werde ich sofort umsetzen. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2021)

Hast du männliche und weibliche Koi?
Wenn ja würde ich bei der Pflanzinsel nur wie __ Brunnenkresse machen. Den das Ding wird bei der Paarung komplett zerlegt.


----------



## Knipser (7. März 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du männliche und weibliche Koi?
> Wenn ja würde ich bei der Pflanzinsel nur wie __ Brunnenkresse machen. Den das Ding wird bei der Paarung komplett zerlegt.


Rene, wie meinst Du das, die Pflanzen oder die Insel selbst? Die Matte ist aus reißfestem Kunstfaser-Gewebe, dass sie das können, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ja es sind beide Geschlechter drin. Brunnenkresse ist massig im ganzen Teich verbreitet. Grüße,   Willi


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2021)

Na die Pflanzen natürlich


----------



## Knipser (14. März 2021)

Frage an Seerosen-Liebhaber.
Ich habe bei mir im Filtergraben nur Seerosen gesetzt, die auch schon austreiben. Leider werden nach meiner Meinung die Austriebspitzen weniger. Kann es sein, dass __ Schnecken die Übeltäter sind, die reichlich vorhanden sind. Nun die Frage, soll ich die Schnecken reduzieren? Vorhanden sind Turmdeckel und Spitzhornschnecken - sonst sind keine weiteren Tiere drin. Liebe Grüße,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (14. März 2021)

Die __ Schnecken reduzieren im Normalfall dein Koi schon.
Deine Seerosen haben ein anderes Problem. Sie können ihre Nährstoffe nicht aus dem Wasser ziehen, sie müssen das aus dem Substrat machen.
Gib ihnen einige Düngekugeln ins Substrat und sie wachsen wieder normal.


----------



## Knipser (14. März 2021)

Habe aber keine Kois im Filtergraben, Seerosen-Substrat ist auch drin.


----------



## Knipser (15. März 2021)

Ich glaube Seerosen jetzt schon düngen kann nicht richtig sein. Anfangsnährstoffe sind doch im Rhizom vorhanden -ab Mai ist nach meiner Meinung wohl richtiger. Möchte mir keine Algen ran züchten - nach falscher Beratung.  Willi


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2021)

Da die Nährstoffe dann im Substrat sind, wird da eher nichts für die Algen sein. Und die Algen finden eh genug. Vorher hast du gar keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich


----------



## samorai (15. März 2021)

Mach im Gefäß etwas Lehm mit rein, der Lehm gehört im unteren Drittel und sollte vom Kies umschlossen sein.
Das gaengste ist mit einem Rohr zu arbeiten wo die Rose dann vom Kies umschlossen wird.
Zum Schluß ziehst du das Rohr und fuellst etwas Kies an.
Davon wird die Rose erstmal profitieren und dann schau im zweiten Jahr und gebe ihr etwas Dünger.
Man kann natürlich auch die Duengekegel halbieren, falls du dir nicht sicher bist.


----------



## Knipser (15. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Mach im Gefäß etwas Lehm mit rein, der Lehm gehört im unteren Drittel und sollte vom Kies umschlossen sein.
> Das gaengste ist mit einem Rohr zu arbeiten wo die Rose dann vom Kies umschlossen wird.
> Zum Schluß ziehst du das Rohr und fuellst etwas Kies an.
> Davon wird die Rose erstmal profitieren und dann schau im zweiten Jahr und gebe ihr etwas Dünger.
> Man kann natürlich auch die Duengekegel halbieren, falls du dir nicht sicher bist.


Danke Ron, beim Einrichten der Kübel habe ich untere Schicht Kies dann Lehm mit Seerosensubstrat und wieder Kies gefüllt - davon 4Kübel an der Zahl. Ich wills hoffen, dass es richtig war. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Mattn (22. Apr. 2021)

Huhu 
ich nutze mal den Thread hier.
Unser Teich hat nur ca 2,5 x 1,5m und ist nur 40cm tief
Welche Seerosen könnten hier gut wachsen?

lg
Martin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2021)

Hi Martin,

die Pflanztiefe ist nicht die Teichtiefe sondern die Strecke vom Wasserspiegel bis Oberkante Pflanzsubstrat. Wenn die Seerosen also in Pflanzbehälter kommen die im Teich stehen wird die Pflanztiefe vorneweg noch mal ca. 20cm  geringer

das es ja 100erte von Seerosensorten gibt kann man so aus dem Stehgreif keine Sorte so einfach nennen (da muß man sich bei Seerosenzüchtern/reinen Seerosenhändlern umschauen, bloß nicht in Gartencentern, Baumärkten ect - da stimmt das was auf dem Schildchen steht im allgemeinen nämlich  nie

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (23. Apr. 2021)

hi Frank,
ja das habe ich gestern noch gelesen. Dann wären es ja nur noch ca 30 cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche wenn ich einen Korb finde der so 10cm hat.
Ihr sagt ja auch: nicht einpflanzen, sondern drauf legen und nur ein Ende etwas bedecken mit Substrat!?

Im Baumarkt kaufe ich gar keine Pflanzen mehr. Dachte es gäbe einen Online Shop wo man die "Wassertiefe" eingeben könnte als Filter!?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2021)

Hi Martin,

20cm Substratstärke ist bei Seerosen schon min. einzuplanen (10cm sind zu wenig für die kräftigen Wurzeln)

für 20cm fällt mir auf den Stehgreif nur ne heimische Wildart ein: Nymphaea tetragona, eine "echte" __ Zwergseerose (siehe im foreneigenen Lexikon bei Pflanzen unter den Seerosen), aber wo man die her bekommt weiß ich auch keine Bezugsquelle und Nymphaea "__ Froebeli" 

MfG Frank


----------



## Whyatt (23. Apr. 2021)

Ich kann Walter Pagels empfehlen. 10cm Substrattiefe reichen. Die Wurzeln wachsen bei mir dann bis zu 80cm in die Länge.
Link


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2022)

Huhu
mal eine Frage...
Mein Teichwasser hat aktuell 16°C...
Ab wann sollte man bei den Seerosen was sehen, dass sie wachsen?


----------



## Knipser (21. Apr. 2022)

Mattn schrieb:


> Huhu
> mal eine Frage...
> Mein Teichwasser hat aktuell 16°C...
> Ab wann sollte man bei den Seerosen was sehen, dass sie wachsen?


Hallo Mattn!
    Meine Seerosen in Bottichen "Atraktion" stehen zur Zeit in 40-50cm Tiefe bei ca 14° - weiße Punkte sind Kirschblüten-Blättchen die jetzt massenhaft vom Baum fallen.
14:20 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2022)

bei mir ist noch nicht ein einziges Blatt zu sehen unten am Boden :-(


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2022)

Im Moment ~9°C Wassertemperatur. Links unten "Walter Pagels" oder "Hermine" ... sitzen auf -80cm bei ~15cm Pflanztiefe. Hatten noch nie eine Düngergabe von mir bekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (21. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 258140
> 
> Im Moment ~9°C Wassertemperatur. Links unten "Walter Pagels" oder "Hermine" ... sitzen auf -80cm bei ~15cm Pflanztiefe. Hatten noch nie eine Düngergabe von mir bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ich dünge mit Langzeit-Düngekegeln ohne Nitrat, stecke sie einfach mit dem Pflanzstab seitlich in die Bottiche. Willi


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2022)

So hat es mal am 20.04.2016 ausgesehen, also fast genau vor 6 Jahren.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2022)

Mattn schrieb:


> bei mir ist noch nicht ein einziges Blatt zu sehen unten am Boden :-(


Hi Martin,

was haste denn letztes Jahr für Seerosen eingesetzt?

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Martin,
auf einem Deiner Fotos ist ein großer Strauch in Teichnähe zu sehen. Wenn der Teich viel beschattet ist, dann nehmen das die Seerosen auch übel, und es gibt nur wenige und kleine Blätter und einen verspäteten Austrieb. 
Deinem Teich bekommt der Schatten freilich. Vielleicht setzt Du die Seerosen in einen "Mini", wenn sie im Teich nicht wollen?
Vorher aber würde ich Frank antworten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 258140
> 
> Im Moment ~9°C Wassertemperatur.
> 
> ...


Hi Helmut,

manoman, was hast Du denn da ins Wasser gekippt das das mit -9 Grad noch flüssig ist? 

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (25. Apr. 2022)

@Knoblauchkröte :
Mit Brille wär das nicht passiert ...  


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> -9 Grad





Digicat schrieb:


> ~9°C



Alters gerechte Schriftgröße


----------

